# Sage Dual Boiler Lid Won't Close



## RumbleToots (Jun 25, 2020)

I've just bought a sage dual boiler and the lid at the top of the machine that covers the water tank fill hole does not want to close properly. Even pressing on the latch with a small screwdriver does not engage the mechanism. Anyone had a similar issue?


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Two screws in the rear of the machine to lift the lid take a peek something might have jammed


----------

